
Ask HN: Resources for minimal web design - deftturtle
I&#x27;ve been doing hobby web design but want to advertise myself professionally. What resources or other tools are helpful for minimal design? I mean small, fast sites. Little to no use of JS, simple CSS, no silly parallax animation.<p>True minimal design, not the Squarespace-y, hipster design that many sites have embraced.<p>My target market is small businesses who need a clean, fast site to avoid clutter and distractions.
======
titodini
You could try using Turbo360's theme
feature([https://www.turbo360.co/service/theme](https://www.turbo360.co/service/theme)).
It's a pretty simple way to make good looking websites by just using a couple
simple terminal commands.

------
sotojuan
[http://tachyons.io/gallery/](http://tachyons.io/gallery/)

